# Puppy Pics Born 10/09 *Pic Heavy*



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=44646
I posted in the Chi Chat section about the birth of the litter of my Chihuahua puppies. There are five of them -3 boys and 2 girls. They were born on Thursday and Friday. They are healthy,beautiful, and doing wonderful. I'm going to try to get some close ups and more individual pictures tonight and tomorow. Only one of them is named so far. 
#1 is a boy. He is black and white spotted, and has a black head with a white blaze down it. We were joking around saying he looked like a Holstein Cow. 
#2 is a boy. He is all black with a pink paw, and some brown marking on his legs that is hard to see. I'm thinking it will be brindling. His name is Monkey. 
#3 is a girl. She has a black head, mostly white body with a black spot towards her backend. I'm thinking Gracie or Sophia for a name?
#4 is another girl. She looks alot like #3 but has small blacks spots on her back. 
#5 is a boy. He looks alot like his dad. He is black with fawn/brindle markings on his face, legs, and butt. He also has small amounts of white on his chest. 

Right now everyone is assigned their number, and have a color. Untill they get named. They are weighed every day and different people do it some of the time, so its just easier when they are filling out the weight chart. 









Starting from the top closest to Toodlelou's head is #3, then there is #2, and #1. 








Toodlelou, Monkey - #2, and #1. 
















Monkey (#2) and #1 .








#4 is on the left, #1 has his head in the middle, #3next to him, and #2 is closest to Toodlelou. 








Nursing  It goes (from the left) #1, #4,#2,#3








Toodle decided with babies yet to deliver, she was going to jump in the "incubator box" with the first three of her babies.

More to follow in the next post.


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

The smallest and biggest of the litter. Monkey (4.0 oz) and #3 (5.0 oz). 








Monkey, #3, and #1. His umbillical cord did get shortened up after that. 








#1. Cute 








#5. I love his markings. 

















Hope you all enjoy lookig at the pics, that is what I have uploaded now.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG Bethany! They are all absolutely beautiful! I love #1! Since I live in Holstein, he can come stay with me. He would fit in perfectly since they have painted a couple of buildings in the black and white "Holstein cow" pattern! LOL


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww puppies! They are all so cute. x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

they are all beautiful!!!


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

IowasAngel said:


> OMG Bethany! They are all absolutely beautiful! I love #1! Since I live in Holstein, he can come stay with me. He would fit in perfectly since they have painted a couple of buildings in the black and white "Holstein cow" pattern! LOL


Lol, only in Iowa!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

soooooo cute
i want the little black one


----------



## lilsunshine0304 (Sep 26, 2009)

My mother would love number 1, he looks like he will have markings similar to her dog that just passed (a Chi named Bandido)... someone poisoned him 

Congrats on the babies, they are all so cute


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awe!! I love Monkey!! He's so cute 
As are all of the other gorgeous little ones!! Lucky you!


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

I love the black n white spotted one 
But their all cuties, and the mum too


----------

